# Virgin Broadband - Self Install?



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm seriously considering getting Virgin fibre optic broadband. My existing ISP is only getting me 0.6Mbps (speedtest.net) through my phone line and its constantly getting lower. Local to me, virgin is getting 9.6 Mbps.

I don't like cables running everywhere in my house and if I go for this I want to pre-install as much as possible. What kind of cable runs between the broadband router/modem and the outside of the house. I'm thinking of pre-installing all the internal cabling up to my pc and leaving the rest for the install team. This way I'll avoid cables being tacked up the side of the stair stringer.

Anyone know for sure?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't specifically know about virgin media cable but you are better having the route/modem as close to where their termination point in your house is, then run Cat6 from there to your computer, switch, whatever. 

Regards your slow speeds it might be worth investigating this first, check sync speed and see if it corresponds to 0.6Mbps, write down line stats (attenuation and noise margin) plug router directly into BT test socket (or very close to original socket with different microfilter) and recheck line stats and sync speed, if there is an improvement then the internal house wiring could be improved.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

If it is cable, then it's standard COAX cable the same as Sky and normal TV. In fact my old Virgin cable modem uses F connectors just like my Sky box.

One thing to bare in mind that Virgin engineers like to play the "I'm not insured card" so they won't go into loft spaces if that's where you want the cables to go. I had to install mine myself then arrange for the engineer to come back at a later date.

With Virgin cable broadband, it doesn't really matter where the router goes as it's COAX. Mine run round the side of the house, up to side into the loft then across to the other side and dropped into my room. My speeds were not affected.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers guys.

So it's co-ax into the router from the outside box, then from the router to the PC is CAT 5 or 6 network cable and ideally have the router downstairs then (subject to planning permission from she who must be obeyed).


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.kitz.co.uk/ Take a look at this site for ways of improving your existing connection, there are a few cheap fixes to try first. Cable's probably the way to go though if this doesn't help and you do manage to get 'planning permission'.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I run with Virgin optical broadband, it is by far the best ISP I have ever used, and I've had a few 
20MB connection and can download continuously at 24MB with no limits, and has never let me down. Does it get any better?


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

amclean said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> So it's co-ax into the router from the outside box, then from the router to the PC is CAT 5 or 6 network cable and ideally have the router downstairs then (subject to planning permission from she who must be obeyed).


I work for VM so here go's.

From the outside box to the modem is either RG6 or RG59 cable (foam filled Co-ax not the air filled one)

Then from the modem to the router/pc is cat5e.

We provide the modem and the router usually wireless N you will also get a wireless n dongle, so if you didn't want to run cables everywhere SWMBO will be quite happy.

You will be better of letting the install team run the co-ax cause if you get any problems they will just replace it.

At the end of the day it is your property so you can pretty much tell them where you want the cable running.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have the 20mb cable connection as well, I have the virgin incoming box in the garage, and then the cable runs along the inside of the garage, through a floorboard and out through the carpet direct into the modem, and the wireless router is right next to that, hidden behind my TV set up, then all the laptops in teh house work on the wireless connection, we had a desktop til recently and I just got a USB network adaptor to pick up the router wirelessly and all worked a treat.

No wires on show and SWMBO was very happy!!!

As for the connection, when connected direct to the router I get 19.5 meg solid, but wirelessly it does fluctuate from between 7 and 15 meg, but still a good connection, better than AOL before hand!


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Cable broadband kicks the **** of pretty much anything else IMO

If you are on, or considering ADSL (broadband down your phoneline, like BT, Sky etc) its always worth seeing how far you are from your local telephone exchange because this effects your speed greatly

http://www.samknows.com/broadband/search.php?q=l12+0pd

This is also a handy tool, when I put my postcode in it basically tells me Im to far away to recieve a decent service - something a saleman would never tell you

http://www.dslchecker.bt.com/adsl/adslchecker.welcome


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

essjay said:


> I work for VM so here go's.
> 
> From the outside box to the modem is either RG6 or RG59 cable (foam filled Co-ax not the air filled one)
> 
> ...


you don't cover east lancs do you? I'm having 50meg cable bb from virgin installed soon lol.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I used to have 20MB Virgin when I lived at my parents house. Now I live with my girlfriend in a nearby village we can't get it. And to make things worse because our exchange isn't unbundled we can't get anything else except BT ****ty broadband which is slow and costs a lot.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry to go off on a tangent, but how easy is it to shorten the Virgin cable? Ie we have a massive loop of cable that we really dont want so need it shortening, but apparently it can cost £100 from Virgin


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Pandy said:


> Sorry to go off on a tangent, but how easy is it to shorten the Virgin cable? Ie we have a massive loop of cable that we really dont want so need it shortening, but apparently it can cost £100 from Virgin


I am in the same situation although I haven't got around to doing anything.

I think as has been said it is standard coax, so you should be able to go to Curries etc and get a shorter one or save money and get one online.

Any chance of a price reduction essjay? :lol:


----------

